# Icd-9 procedure



## jsgk77 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a patient that has an abdominal abcess for which they inserted a JP drain.  My question is how do I code the insertion of the JP drain?  They inserted it to drain the abcess that the patient still has so aftercare is out of the question.  Hope someone can give me a direction.

Thanks,
Jodi Alexander CPC


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Mar 2, 2011)

The ICD-9 for the placement of the JP drain is V58.82 titting and adjustment of nonvasculaer catheter

CPT codes would be 49021 and 75989

ICD-9 procedure codes are 5491 and 8876


----------



## jsgk77 (Mar 31, 2011)

*JP drain*

After looking into the code you suggested V58.82 I have figured out that it would not include a JP Drain.  The coding tip under this code says that this code is not used for routine care of a surgical drain that ordinarly the drain is included in the aftercare of the surgery.

This particular patient did not have surgery so I don't have an aftercare code.  The only thing I could come up with was V53.99, other than that I am out of ideas.


----------

